# Help to identify this string instrument



## Myrrhman

Someone I know wants to identify this instrument. I've searched and I don't find anything that looks like it.


----------



## Head_case

That's a terribly posterised (digital) image. 

Looks like a double bass kind of structure - but not sure with the image. Anyone else?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

I came here thinking "this will be easy" but when I saw that I was like:  

I agree with Headcase, looks like it could be a cello or double bass kind of thing.


----------



## SuperTonic

My first thought was that it is an arpeggione. It has six strings, and it looks like it is fretted. But I couldn't find any images of arpeggiones that are narrow like that, although there was some variability in the shapes of the instruments in the images that I was able to find.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Could be some kind of early viol?


----------



## matsoljare

Looks like some kind of experimental, miniature gamba. The top appears to be flat, or almost flat, so the body shape seems to be inspired by a early guitar or vihuela. The neck and fretboard is most definitely gamba-style though.


----------

